# Wall vent range hood



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There most likly to be brick, a space, tar paper then plywood, insulation, then drywall or plaster.
There's 0 way to reseal the vaper barrier. It's not all that hard to get a really close cut so the all your going to need is silicone behind the flange on the vent cover outside.


----------



## kingofmycastle (May 23, 2011)

Should I even bother with the expanding foam to seal around vent and brick?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's cut right there's not going to be any room for it and if it did expand it may close up the adapter.


----------

